# Help! Brand New And Fridge Won't Work!



## outbackmomma

Leaving for our first trip tomorrow and the fridge won't work. No time to take it the dealer! This is the situation. I turned it on last night. I stupidly figured it would work...oh I don't know why since it's brand new! I even went out later and put food it. Thought it was on its way to cooling down. This morning...nothing. It's like a cooler. I read the manual and saw it should be level. Well level to walking and sleeping. It wasn't THAT unlevel..but I made it exactly level. And now still nothing. This is all off of A/C as we don't have propane yet. And it is getting power okay because the light comes on inside. It's a anniversry addition 21Rs if that matters. I know its a stupid thing to be panicing over. In the big sceam of life a broken RV fridge is hardly a big deal....but its brand new and I am highly superstisious. I'm so uspet I'm not even going to use spell check. I'm not taking a broken brand new 26,000 dollar "toy" camping. Sign me......one not so chilly Outback Momma.


----------



## CamperAndy

Was it tested and shown to work during the PDI?

BTW even if on 110 shore power it must have 12 vdc to work. Make sure all fuses are good.

There are different models that have different controls but are you certain you do not have the gas only over ride button pushed?

Do you have a thermometer? Put it in the freezer to see if it is doing anything. Touch the freeze floor and back wall are they cold to the touch? Check the boiler in back of fridge) is it warm/hot?


----------



## outbackmomma

Such wonderful suggestions. THank you so much for getting back to me. Yes, it was shown to me during the PDI but it wasn't super cold. I just assumed it was because it hadn't been on very long. I was alone and in a rush to return to the sitter as DH was working. I should have backed out then...I felt pressured to pick it up that day. (That's another story) Ours doesn't turn the gas on unless the gass only button is depressed. And it isn't. The freezer is doing nothing. The fridge is actually cooler than the freezer. I checked the boiler and it's neutral temp. Guess we'll be changing our plans. Can't take it to the dealer till Monday. Thanks again for your time. I really appriciate it.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Did you check the fuses like Andy suggested?

I'd turn on propane and bleed line via the stove...then turn on frig to the "auto" setting.


----------



## thefulminator

I've been told that some models have a temperature adjuster on the right side of the fins that you slide up or down. You may want to check that.

This pic is from a web site showing how to add a computer fan for circulation. Your fridge won't have the fan shown.


----------



## CamperAndy

The is a plug in the back of the fridge, plug a light or other load into the outlet to see if it works that is a simple test if you do not have a voltmeter.

I forgot to mention before the fridge light shows you at least have 12 vdc to the fridge but there are fuses on the control board that could be blown.

The fact that the boiler is cold could be a tripped GFI or tripped breaker. I really doubt there is anything significant wrong.


----------



## duggy

CamperAndy said:


> I really doubt there is anything significant wrong.


I'd agree with that statement. It's got to be something simple. You mentioned you don't have propane yet. I would hope the tanks were filled for you when you bought it. If not, get them filled and I'll bet it works on propane. I wouldn't think the temperature adjuster could affect enough to make it seem like it's not working, but maybe. For a start, slide the plastic "thingy" to the middle height. I don't remember which direction makes it colder.


----------



## Lobo1999

We have a 2010 210RS, so hopefully we have the same fridge. Make sure the "AUTO" button is on so that you can use electric instead of propane (since no propane yet per your first post?) My other question is, do you need some amount of propane to start the fridge? Not sure...maybe someone else knows.

John & Sandy


----------



## CamperAndy

Lobo1999 said:


> We have a 2010 210RS, so hopefully we have the same fridge. Make sure the "AUTO" button is on so that you can use electric instead of propane (since no propane yet per your first post?) My other question is, do you need some amount of propane to start the fridge? Not sure...maybe someone else knows.
> 
> John & Sandy


No need to have propane to start the fridge.


----------



## Little_Country_Gal

I also have a 2010 210RS. I usually tow/setup by myself/kids and I initially had problems with the fridge as well. Ya just live and learn! In addition to bleeding the propane lines via stove (when you fill with propane), checking fuses and getting the correct buttons I can only offer one thing more. The majority of my fridge issues were actually "level" issues. Check your level by the putting the level on the frame under the camper. Magnetic levels make this easier. (Those "stick-on" levels I used just didn't get "stuck-on" perfect enough.) Also "level" needs to be checked both "front-to-back" and "side-to-side". I have done a few "driveway experiments" on the night or two before a trip and found that the fridge needs to be level "side-to-side", but not necessarily "front-to-back". (I think this is because of the placement of the fridge near the axle in the 210 version, sorry everybody else.) Hope this helps!

Don't cancel your trip, just fill the fridge with ice! (If you're only going to be gone for the weekend.) Even totally dead, your fridge is still a great cooler!

Have fun camping this weekend, fix the fridge on Monday









-Renee


----------



## H2oSprayer

I believe that the 110 plug for the fridge works off the GFI that also protects the exterior outlets. Do you have power to the exterior outlets? Hopefully just a simple reset of the GFI is all that is needed.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

H2oSprayer said:


> I believe that the 110 plug for the fridge works off the GFI that also protects the exterior outlets. Do you have power to the exterior outlets? Hopefully just a simple reset of the GFI is all that is needed.


Great suggestion!! I think the GFI reset is located on the outlet in the bathroom.


----------



## jcat67

I hope Chris' answer gets you on your way, but if your fridge light works I would assume that would be the quickest way to check the GFI idea. When we picked up our new at the time TT, we had the same issue. During the PDI and "sleepover" our fridge was cool, but since it was my first experience I had no clue. We discovered on our first trip that next weekend the unit was bad. The freezer got fridge cold and fridge was not hot. We lived on ice rather than blow the trip and then took the camper back to the dealer. Sure enough, bad unit. Keystone wanted to ship our dealer a fix, but luckily our dealer stepped up to the plate and told them to send a new unit. No problems since and I have now discovered that a fridge/freezer unit plugged in should be VERY cold in a few hours.


----------



## Little_Country_Gal

How's the fridge? I've been worrying about you.


----------



## Jewellfamily

thefulminator said:


> I've been told that some models have a temperature adjuster on the right side of the fins that you slide up or down. You may want to check that.
> 
> This pic is from a web site showing how to add a computer fan for circulation. Your fridge won't have the fan shown.


There is a slide with a contact on the new dometic fridge units. Its on the right side on the fins in the top back of the fridge. It will be on the last fin to the right. You slide the plastic higher up the fin the colder you want it. I always run mine right near the top. There should be a label next to it as well.


----------



## kathleen d

I just got an outback 25 foot and the freezer is very cold but the fridge does not seem to be getting cold. The dealer was supposed to have it cleaned but of course did not so i had to clean the fridge earlier today. They never showed me how to work the thermostat inside the fridge...said to not worry about this as they ahd it adjusted. However, i am worried that i might have bumped something during the cleaning...the freezer is very very cold so that part is working....any ideas? It has been on for about two hours now...i am going to go out and check it later tonight...does that white thingthat slides have something to do with it as that did fall off when i was cleaning the shelf and then i put it back on...thanks for any help


----------



## Jewellfamily

kathleen d said:


> I just got an outback 25 foot and the freezer is very cold but the fridge does not seem to be getting cold. The dealer was supposed to have it cleaned but of course did not so i had to clean the fridge earlier today. They never showed me how to work the thermostat inside the fridge...said to not worry about this as they ahd it adjusted. However, i am worried that i might have bumped something during the cleaning...the freezer is very very cold so that part is working....any ideas? It has been on for about two hours now...i am going to go out and check it later tonight...does that white thingthat slides have something to do with it as that did fall off when i was cleaning the shelf and then i put it back on...thanks for any help


Yes. The white thing is the thermostat for the fridge. It needs to be clipped onto the end fin. Once it is clipped on the fin, slide it up the fin as far as it will go towards the top of the fridge. The higher it is mounted on the fin, the colder the fridge gets.


----------

